# New Discovery Detects the Most Damaging Age-Related Macular Degeneration



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2014)

New discovery detects the most damaging age-related macular degeneration...http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Healt...Damaging-Age-Related-Macular-Degeneration.htm




> The new discovery predicts, on a personalized basis, which patients' AMD would, if untreated, probably make them blind, and roughly when this would occur.
> 
> Simply by crunching imaging data that is already commonly collected in eye doctors' offices, ophthalmologists could make smarter decisions about when to schedule an individual patient's next office visit in order to optimize the chances of detecting AMD progression before it causes blindness.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

I see an opthamologist yearly.  I have no issues... but want to make sure none are developing.   I have learned I have very early cataracts.. but not anywhere near ready to have anything done about them.   The rest of my eye structures are thankfully healthy.  I advise a yearly checkup for everyone over 60


----------



## Pappy (Nov 6, 2014)

Cataracts just starting here too. Dr. says it will be awhile before they need attention. My eye pressure is high so back for more tests soon. Mom had glaucoma so that makes me a suspect. My brother has had it since his late twenties.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 6, 2014)

I also have the beginning of cataracts and I'm starting to have problems driving at night.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Cataracts just starting here too. Dr. says it will be awhile before they need attention. My eye pressure is high so back for more tests soon. Mom had glaucoma so that makes me a suspect. My brother has had it since his late twenties.



There was glaucoma in my family too... but fortunately, my eye pressures are normal.  My hubby had cataract surgery in one eye about 9 years ago.. So far, all is great with his vision and pressures now..  He has narrow angle glaucoma and had an Iridiotomy in one eye.. (a tiny hole in the iris to allow tears to escape and keep pressure down.) That has worked fine.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 6, 2014)

Whatever it takes, QS. I would hate to lose my eyesight.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Whatever it takes, QS. I would hate to lose my eyesight.



Hubby says it wasn't a bad procedure.. It was painless, and done with a laser.. it took 2 minutes and was outpatient.   He didn't think his cataract and lens replacement procedure was bad either.. it was just weird according to him.  he watched the whole thing.


----------



## d0ug (Nov 6, 2014)

While you are waiting for your macular degeneration and cataracts to get worst. Think about slowing down or even reversing it.
Macular degeneration and cataracts are caused by free radical damage. There is many causes of free radical damage but the main one is a free oxygen molecule. Your body has a natural scavenger for free radicals and it is gulathione but as we age we make less. When this gulathione captures a free radical it is deactivated selenium reactivates glutathione. Also we have in foods a substance that will capture or neutralize free radicals and they give them a Oxygen Radical Absorbance Capacity * [*ORAC] score. Eat as high ORAC score as you can and stop the fried foods that are a manger contributor to free radicals


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2014)

Supplements can help slow down or avoid macular degeneration in seniors.  I use Lutein, vitamin B-50 complex and omega 3 fish oil daily as a preventative.  Just a few things that are mentioned in this article...http://www.lef.org/magazine/2009/12/Halt-The-Leading-Cause-of-Age-Related-Blindness/Page-01


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Supplements can help slow down or avoid macular degeneration in seniors.  I use Lutein, vitamin B-50 complex and omega 3 fish oil daily as a preventative.  Just a few things that are mentioned in this article...http://www.lef.org/magazine/2009/12/Halt-The-Leading-Cause-of-Age-Related-Blindness/Page-01



I take occuvite for seniors.. has all that...  Centrum Silver also has lutein.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 6, 2014)

d0ug said:


> While you are waiting for your macular degeneration and cataracts to get worst. Think about slowing down or even reversing it.
> Macular degeneration and cataracts are caused by free radical damage. There is many causes of free radical damage but the main one is a free oxygen molecule. Your body has a natural scavenger for free radicals and it is gulathione but as we age we make less. When this gulathione captures a free radical it is deactivated selenium reactivates glutathione. Also we have in foods a substance that will capture or neutralize free radicals and they give them a Oxygen Radical Absorbance Capacity * [*ORAC] score. Eat as high ORAC score as you can and stop the fried foods that are a manger contributor to free radicals



This is good info as always Doug, instead of just waiting for it to happen, and have an eye-doctor tell you it's started, try some preventatives, or something that may slow the process.  I so believe in nutrition, as well as supplements.  It's really hard to get good fish here, without paying an arm and a leg, plus my sister seems to have a phobia from the smell.  So now I'm just taking fish oil sups.  Anyway, off track there, but all around nutrition can help us with a lot of this degenerative stuff.  I know, it's happened in my body with some different things I've tried.

I also get my eye-checkups, not just for my lenses, but to make sure nothing is going wrong.  I do know I have some issues with night-driving, just don't feel as secure as I did when I was younger


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 6, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Supplements can help slow down or avoid macular degeneration in seniors.  I use Lutein, vitamin B-50 complex and omega 3 fish oil daily as a preventative.  Just a few things that are mentioned in this article...http://www.lef.org/magazine/2009/12/Halt-The-Leading-Cause-of-Age-Related-Blindness/Page-01



I'm reading this one for sure SB, thank you much


----------



## Bettyann (Nov 6, 2014)

If its comforting at all, cataract surgery is really a fairly easy and routine surgery...even though its normal to worry a bit! It will amaze you at how much better you can see after you have it done.
I have two friends that have halted their macular degeneration with the fairly new shots in the eye... One lady is 72 and the other is 87... They each have to take them once every 3 to 4 months and they are doing really well... The day after the shots is usually NOT fun or comfortable at all...but beginning the next day, its all fine. It may not sound inviting...but it sure as heck beats going blind.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2014)

Aspirin thins the blood and causes bleeding, may promote macular degeneration in seniors...http://douglassreport.com/2011/10/28/wonder-drug-robs-eyesight/


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah... like always.. do something for one thing and cause another..  Guess everyone should decide what their poison is.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 7, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> If its comforting at all, cataract surgery is really a fairly easy and routine surgery...even though its normal to worry a bit! It will amaze you at how much better you can see after you have it done.
> I have two friends that have halted their macular degeneration with the fairly new shots in the eye... One lady is 72 and the other is 87... They each have to take them once every 3 to 4 months and they are doing really well... The day after the shots is usually NOT fun or comfortable at all...but beginning the next day, its all fine. It may not sound inviting...but it sure as heck beats going blind.



Yes Bettyann, I am glad they have something that is working for you girls.  Those shots in the eyes sound awful, but we learn to bite the bullet when we have to have surgery or whatever Good to see you today Denise


----------



## PA_grandma (Jan 29, 2015)

At age 80, I was recently diagnosed with age related macular degeneration after my cataract was removed....and started treatment a month ago.

 I  received the 'shot in the eye' and also am taking ARED2 twice a day.  The cost of each injection  (20% of my insurance coverage) is $340 + ....and not affordable on a monthly basis.

Frankly, I saw better  before I had those procedures.  Previously, I only saw out of one eye... now I'm seeing ,,,if you want to call it that... with two, and it's blurry and wavy and I'm almost feeling 'sea sick' and lose my balance while walking.  I wish I hadn't started this eight ball rolling, and am considering wearing an eye patch to cover the trouble.

I see the eye specialist next Thursday, and plan to discontinue further treatment.  My only concern is the possibility of the condition occuring in my 'good' eye.  I'm a design artist and have run my own business for 40 years, and would like to continue as long as I'm 'around'.  

I hope someone out there can share their experience with me.  ~ Joyce


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

My wife suffers what the doctor dubbed the double whammy.  She has both Macular Degeneration and glaucoma.  It started many years ago with what she described as "headache of her eyes".  She takes prescription eye drops several times a day and has little vision in her right eye. She had to give up driving due to lack of peripheral vision.  I am her chauffeur.  We have both had cataract surgery.  My wife has undergone several needle procedures of her eyes also, no fun.


----------



## PA_grandma (Jan 29, 2015)

I feel with your wife, Jim...and you as well.  Glad you could be her chauffeur.  My husband does the same, but he's in early stages of dementia, so I worry.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

I sure hope it works out for you guys.  In my city we have a special taxi deal, anywhere in the city, anytime day or not, $2.  Maybe you have such a thing too?


----------



## PA_grandma (Jan 29, 2015)

Unfortunately, no taxi, bus or subway...we're out in the 'boondocks' 
We DO have two sons who 'help out'.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 29, 2015)

PA_grandma said:


> Unfortunately, no taxi, bus or subway...we're out in the 'boondocks'
> We DO have two sons who 'help out'.



Well, it's the sons turn to do for you guys.  I'm sure they will.  I wish you the best of luck and I know how it is.


----------



## Debby (Jan 30, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Aspirin thins the blood and causes bleeding, may promote macular degeneration in seniors...http://douglassreport.com/2011/10/28/wonder-drug-robs-eyesight/




Maybe instead of aspirin, one could use turmeric which also has some blood thinning properties.  And isn't that the reason that one takes an aspirin a day?  To thin the blood so that one is less likely to experience heart problems from clots or something like that?  I'm sure QS could clarify those points very easily.  I believe that turmeric has anti oxidant properties which would fight the free radicals that damage the eyes, not to mention the other good stuff it does for you!


----------



## Don M. (Jan 30, 2015)

My old Dad had Macular Degeneration in his later years, so I might be prone to that, also.  I get a thorough eye exam every year, and the doctor suggested I take a daily Lutein pill (6mg.) and a couple of fish oil supplements every day.  I used to have a prescription change nearly every year, but since I started this Lutein/Fishoil routine, I haven't had to have a new prescription in the past 4 or 5 years, and the annual exams are looking good...so far.  I also had an occasional "floater" in my vision, but haven't noticed anymore of that in the past several years.  The daily pills only cost pennies, but seem to be well worth it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

Don M. said:


> My old Dad had Macular Degeneration in his later years, so I might be prone to that, also.  I get a thorough eye exam every year, and the doctor suggested I take a daily Lutein pill (6mg.) and a couple of fish oil supplements every day.  I used to have a prescription change nearly every year, but since I started this Lutein/Fishoil routine, I haven't had to have a new prescription in the past 4 or 5 years, and the annual exams are looking good...so far.  I also had an occasional "floater" in my vision, but haven't noticed anymore of that in the past several years.  The daily pills only cost pennies, but seem to be well worth it.



Those "floaters" seem pretty common.  I have had them from time to time Don.  I hope you are lucky enough to get missed on the MD.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, I haven't had an eye exam for 7 years, but I did go in today to check for eye problems.  I only use over the counter readers 1.75, but I've been having some straining when reading on the computer.  They said I should continue using the readers if I want, or they'll give me a mild prescription for reading, since my insurance don't cover glasses, I'll just stay with the cheapos.

No cataracts or glaucoma, but she said there was signs of possible start of dry macular degeneration, so I needed to watch out for that and wear hat and sunglasses more often.  I never wear hats, but it might serve me well to wear one now.  There's a lot of sun where I live all year round and it's high altitude which makes it worse.  I was bad about wearing sunglasses all my life too, just started really wearing them more in my older years, gotta start using them every day now.

I was already taking vitamins and supplements she suggested like Lutein, vitamin E, etc.  I'm all out, need to make a run to the health food store.  I'm grateful that I checked out pretty good, I was a bit worried before going there.  She said vision is basically 20/30 without the readers.  Eyesight is so precious, we don't really appreciate it until it starts to fail us.  For me it's the most cherished of the five senses.  Just the other day my husband said he'd rather lose his legs than his eyesight, I thought that was pretty intense, but when I thought about it for a few minutes, I had to agree.


----------

